# Plier orgy



## clarnibass (May 17, 2012)

Just a snapshot but I liked it 

I guess it's less interesting for anyone who doesn't work with all these pliers...


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2012)

I like it!  Good tonality and contrast, and I like the arrangement for the composition.  Small nitpick: Wishing here for a metal background for them to be resting on, maybe diamond pattern toolbox style, rather than what appears to be a cloth mat of some sort.


----------



## clarnibass (May 17, 2012)

Thanks! 

I'm a woodwind instrument player and repairer and the "cloth" is the padded top of my work bench. I took this photo for an instrument repair forum so didn't really think about using anything else for a background, or much about the photo at all. I then thought how it would look B&W so removed all saturation and liked it more. 

Here is the original version:






and here is another version I liked when I accidentally moved the sharpening "knob" all the way...


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2012)

Cool.  I still like the first one you posted best though.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2012)

Interesting! I like it too. What job uses so many pliers? I see all types! I see split-ring pliers, wire strippers, round-jawed, as well as multiple types I have NEVER seen before!


----------



## clarnibass (May 17, 2012)

They are all used to repair woodwind instruments like clarinets, saxophones, etc. Most are specialized for that, some are "regular" ones but are used for that too.


----------



## Compaq (May 18, 2012)

Well, I just reached my plimax.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 18, 2012)

I like the first one and agree about the background.  

good choice going B&W


----------



## semicolon (May 25, 2012)

I liked the first post, but really like the third. I like the sharpness and texture. It reminds me of some work I did 35 years ago on a circa WW2 35mm movie projector.  I also agree, good choice with the b&w, the color has some potential too.


----------



## KenC (May 25, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Well, I just reached my plimax.



Great pun, especially for someone whose first language is not English


----------



## KenC (May 25, 2012)

How was this lit?  Small differences in the angle or quality of light could make this look very different.  It's a good enough subject to be worth the experimentation.


----------



## sm4him (May 25, 2012)

clarnibass said:


> I guess it's less interesting for anyone who doesn't work with all these pliers...



I don't have pliers--I have a single plier. Just one.   (Just kidding, but I've always wondered why we call just one of them a "pair" of plierS). 

Point is--I'm not a tool-loving kinda person. I have one pair of pliers, a hammer, maybe two screwdrivers...oh, and a great big plumbing pipe wrench, but I only have that because my son went and bought it to fix my kitchen sink plumbing, then left it here.
If I can't fix something with the hammer, pliers and screwdrivers, that's my clue that it is more complicated than anything I actually WANT to fix. 

But I still find this photo quite interesting, especially the first b&w version--it draws you in and you find yourself looking at all the different kinds of pliers, wondering what they are each for.  It's just quite intriguing.

I do agree with Buckster, that I think it would be really awesome with a metal background for the pliers. And I also agree with KenC; it's an interesting enough concept to be worth further experimentation!


----------



## clarnibass (May 28, 2012)

KenC said:


> How was this lit?


It wasn't 

By that I mean, it wasn't lit in any specific way and I didn't bother considering it. It just had the yellow fluorescent bulb in the room and some light from the window (stronger than the bulb usually). It was taken to post on a wind instrument repair forum as a joke about pliers (a lot of people there have tons of them) so I didn't bother with background, light, etc. Maybe some day I will invest a bit more time in taking the photo again but I don't know when or if this will happen.



sm4him said:


> it draws you in and you find yourself looking at all the different kinds of pliers, wondering what they are each for.


Got a couple of years...? 
Of course it is really preferable that you can also play the instruments so you'd need a few years more before that


----------



## Joel_W (May 28, 2012)

I really like both versions. Nicely done. Never realized that there were so many types of pliers.


----------

